# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppendoejezo op Twitter

## Pietje123

Dag beste mensen, hier weer even een bericht en een tip van Piet. Ik ben nog steeds een blije niet-roker al had ik deze laatse week wel wat moeite. Nu de tip, ik ben Stoppen doe je zo gaan volgen op Twitter, zo kan ik telkens goede moed op doen en blijven wat ik ben, een tevreden niet roker! :Smile: 

Groetjes weer.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hallo Piet, bedankt voor de tip. Met mij gaat het nog steeds super. Het is inderdaad leuk om die one-liners van Marcel van Mosselveld te lezen op Twitter. Ik hoop echt dat op een dag iedere roker gaat inzien hoe dom hij/zij bezig is om te blijven roken. Het is fantastisch om rookvrij te zijn!!!!!!!

----------


## dyon1

Hey Pietje,

wat goed van je dat je gestopt bent! En super dat je andere mensen nu ook aanspoort  :Smile:

----------

